# Conseil suite à l'acquisition d'un ipad 4



## Ceered (21 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir, *Je crée ce topic dans le but de m'aider et me conseiller suite à l'achat d'un ipad 4. *J'aurais donc besoin de vos points de vue d'expert**Donc je m'explique comme *je vais acquérir un ipad et que je possède actuellement un Galaxy note 2, *je me tate à l'échanger contre un iphone 5 pour profiter d'icloud et de pouvoir prendre des photos directement de l'iphone pour les avoir instantanément sur la tablette, et aussi avoir une cohérence d'ecosysteme. A votre avis cela vaut le coup ? Ou je ferais mieux de garder mon galaxy note 2 ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et avis


----------



## Ealdu (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,L'iPad et le galaxy note sont incompatibles, mais ça tu le sais déjà.


Tout dépend de ce que tu veux: si le partage des photos par le cloud est très important pour toi, effectivement passé à l'iPhone.
Par contre si tu privilégies ton téléphone  qui lui a des qualités que n'offre pas Apple, garde ton galaxy. Il y a toujours moyen de passer les photos du galaxy vers l'iPad et encore plus facilement de l'iPad vers Samsung.
Et l'iPad prend aussi des photos directement.....


----------



## Ceered (22 Mai 2013)

Justement non je ne savais pas et je me demande toujours s'ils dont incompatibles. Après comme tu dis il est vrai qu'il y a d'autres solutions que le cloud. 

Si vous avez d'autres avis je suis preneur


----------



## Ealdu (22 Mai 2013)

Ceered a dit:


> Justement non je ne savais pas et je me demande toujours s'ils dont incompatibles.



Si tu as les 2, fait des essais. Moi, ceux sont les premières manifs que j'ai réalisées, et que je continue de tester.
Incompatible en direct. Mais rien que par mail les documents circulent vite!


Pour info, j'ai iPad mini 64go 3G, iPhone 5, galaxy note 2 et 8.


----------



## Ceered (22 Mai 2013)

Et entre l'iphone 5 et le galaxy note 2 lequel préférez vous en complément de votre ipad ?


----------



## Ealdu (23 Mai 2013)

J'aime Apple pour sa simplicité, son choix d'applications.

J'ai pris le galaxy note uniquement pour son stylet "intelligent" et sa taille d'écran.
J'aime prendre des notes facilement et surtout dessiner avec un stylet précis et qui ressemble a un "vrai" stylo: mine fine et précise.


Mon rêve: un iPad/iPhone avec l'usage du stylet du galaxy note!


Donc j'ai les 2 et suivant mes occupations je passe de l'un a l'autre.
Et vous pourquoi le galaxy note? Êtes-vous sur de vouloir passer à l'iPhone?


----------



## rbart (23 Mai 2013)

iCloud est fermé et n'est pas accessible à partir d'Android, par contre Google drive ou Dropbox sont disponibles partout et permettent d'échanger des photos entre un iPad et un smartphone Android.
De même, les contacts, calendriers sont synchronisables sur iOS et Android si on les héberge chez Google.
Dans cette config iCloud n'est pas forcément utile.


----------



## daniel888 (23 Mai 2013)

bien vu

jutilise dropbox et google drive TOUT le temps et cest super pratique sur mobile


----------



## rbart (23 Mai 2013)

C'est surtout plus souple qu'iCloud et plus portable.
iCloud, quand tu es full apple, c'est pas mal, parce que c'est simple et bien intégré, mais dès que tu as autre chose, tu ne peux rien en faire.


----------



## Ealdu (23 Mai 2013)

@rbart@daniel888
Je ne saurais mieux dire, google est la meilleur solution pour tout partager sans souci.


----------



## Ceered (25 Mai 2013)

@Ealdu : Tout d'abord je me suis tourné vers le galaxy note pour sa taille d'écran sa lisibilité et le confort indéniable qu'il apporte bien entendu, de plus ayant des gros doigts c'est vraiment top pour moi ^^
Et non justement je ne suis pas sur de vouloir passer à l'iPhone et plus le temps passe plus je me dis que je vais garder le GN2  en effet j'ai pu tester cette semaine l'iPad et bien c'est sur que niveau confort il y a pas photos je trouve même petit l'écran du galaxy une fois que je change ^^ mais celui ci me sert toujours des que je sort dehors.

De plus comme vous le dites rbart et daniel888 avec dropbox j'ai pu facilement récupérer mes photos  par contre pour transférer mon calendrier comment pourrais je faire, il faudrait utiliser Google drive ?

Merci a vous en tout cas pour vos avis 
PS: quelle facilité de taper des textes avec cet ipad


----------



## Ealdu (25 Mai 2013)

@ceered: pour le calendrier, mets ton calendrier sur Google agenda, après plus aucun soucis. Cela fait des années que nous avons en commun le même calendrier mon mari et moi et sur toutes les plateformes (Apple, Samsung pour les plus recentes) et tous les bons logiciels pocket informant, week calendar, business calendar, Outlook ....

Je ne connais pas encore Google drive.Edit: Je viens de regarder vite fait, Google drive c'est pour les documents. Pas vu pour le calendrier. 

Je suis une inconditionnelle d'Apple, mais il faut parfois lui reconnaître quelques défaut. Moi la taille de l'écran et l'usage du doigt pour écrire et dessiner..... Je ne peux pas. Donc réfléchis bien.


----------



## Ceered (25 Mai 2013)

Merci pour l'astuce je vais essayer ça de suite 
Pour écrire en tout cas moi je trouve que le format de l'iPad est Tip top 
Surtout avec la fonction dictée qui marche vraiment bien.

Édit: je n'arrive vraiment pas a synchroniser mon calendrier galaxy note sur ipad. Pouvez vous m'indiquer la démarche à suivre ?


----------



## Ealdu (25 Mai 2013)

J'ai fait cela il y a fort longtemps et je sais que ce n'était pas si simple.... 


Va voir les tutos proposer par Google par ici par exemple:


https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/2465776?hl=fr


----------



## hautelfe (26 Mai 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un Intel inside et un iPad 2.
Les photos sont synchronisées automatiquement par Google+ et Facebook.

Par contre, pour ce qui est de la musique, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué de synchroniser sur l'iPad, sans passer par un Pc ou iTunes.


----------

